# 30 to 40 mono



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

So I've got a Calcutta 700B which according to the spec sheet holds 200 yards of 30lb mono, but the spec sheet doesn't have a line capacity for 40lb mono. So I filled the reel with 40lb mono, how many yards of line are on it?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I suspect 150ish yards


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Check out this calculator.
http://www.pattayafishing.net/fishing-reel-line-capacity-estimator/


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

c hook said:


> So I've got a Calcutta 700B which according to the spec sheet holds 200 yards of 30lb mono, but the spec sheet doesn't have a line capacity for 40lb mono. So I filled the reel with 40lb mono, how many yards of line are on it?





LaddH said:


> Check out this calculator.
> http://www.pattayafishing.net/fishing-reel-line-capacity-estimator/


Calculator says: 168 yds.


----------

